# Joburg Vapers #2



## Stroodlepuff

Its happening again 

Joburg Vapers round 2!!!!

We are looking at a Saturday in February - comment with which saturday is best for you guys and we will set up a date 

And this one is going to be big


----------



## Tom

I could only make it on either 1.2. or 8.2.; would prefer the 1st tho.....things might get more hectic for me afterwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok perfect Tom  We would love to have you here so will definitely have to work with your dates  Can be a Vape Meet / Toms Farewell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

1.2 will suit me beter as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

it won't be a farewell from the forum, thats for sure! I will stay here as your european correspondant

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis

1st sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Afternoon of 1.2 sounds good to me as well. Are we going to invade Hans' place again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

will confirm  didnt invade his place last time though we invaded our own place


----------



## devdev

Lol! Ok, I could easily cycle to Hans, but I definitely aint up for a cycle to your place. Sad I missed the last one


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We will confirm where it is going to be soon soon


----------



## Smokyg

1st is good for us as well  Much excitement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Need to clear it with minister of social works 1st, but count me in so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

1st is ok for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

The 1st should be fine for me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Any takers for the 8th? We have a damn kiddies party on the 1st


----------



## Stroodlepuff

what time is the party @SunRam we are looking at the first at the moment, we would like Tom to be here as he is returning to Germany so we need to work around his dates for this one, but maybe we could play with the times a bit so you can also make it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Hey, no problem, I understand. Party is from 13:30 to 15:00.
What times do you guys have in mind?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

normally in the afternoons so give us suggestions for times and we will work from that 

Aaaand go everybody - what time suits you all best


----------



## devdev

SunRam said:


> Hey, no problem, I understand. Party is from 13:30 to 15:00.
> What times do you guys have in mind?



That should be enough time to ingest half a bottle of tequila..... it is that kind of a party right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

any time is good for me, will adjust everything else accordingly. looking fwd already!


----------



## SunRam

@devdev hopefully! From 15:00 is my suggestion


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> normally in the afternoons so give us suggestions for times and we will work from that
> 
> Aaaand go everybody - what time suits you all best


All day long!


----------



## Vapes

8th would suit me.. sounds like fun


----------



## Silver

On the 1st I said I was free. I still am.
Am free any time from 1pm onwards.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi guys

Was thinking of booking a section of a pub for the vape meet - was thinking of this place as they have an upstairs section which would then be completely separate and private then, just wanted to get your opinions first, would like to do the booking today if we agree on it however, tomorrow the latest.

If you have any other suggestions they are welcome otherwise we will just have it at our place again, we thought about the clubhouse (Hans) however with the amount of people coming to this one parking would be a problem and also he said the most he can allow is 10 which doesn't suit us at all.

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Was thinking of booking a section of a pub for the vape meet - was thinking of this place as they have an upstairs section which would then be completely separate and private then, just wanted to get your opinions first, would like to do the booking today if we agree on it however, tomorrow the latest.
> 
> If you have any other suggestions they are welcome otherwise we will just have it at our place again, we thought about the clubhouse (Hans) however with the amount of people coming to this one parking would be a problem and also he said the most he can allow is 10 which doesn't suit us at all.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think


Sounds good to me! Have you guys settled on a date yet?


----------



## Tom

i am happy with a location like that, especially if it is a separate section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

The date is the 1st which is why I want to do the booking ASAP


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Upstairs section of Alibi


----------



## Tom

they know about the vaping and will allow us to puff away like steam engines?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> The date is the 1st which is why I want to do the booking ASAP


Awesome! Michelle & I are in for the 1st !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I have been there a few times and have vaped both inside and outside, I wanted to check if you guys would be happy with a venue like that before I arrange anything properly but I am sure they would have no problem.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Smokyg said:


> Awesome! Michelle & I are in for the 1st !



Great stuff  will you still be bringing your camera?


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> Great stuff  will you still be bringing your camera?


Yeah most definately!! 

The venue is fine with me! You have my go ahead! Up to the other vapers now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Sounds good, count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff! I'm there. Nice beer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff! I'm there. Nice beer!


yeah, they got Jack Black....i quite enjoyed that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just an update, I just spoke to them and he said that there is a 21st there on saturday however that is on the inside, they said we could take the outside section on the otherside (It wraps around the side) which he said will also be pretty private then - the upstairs section is no longer available as they had a function and the people broke the deck somehow.

I would like to have it at a proper venue preferably so like I said all suggestions are welcome


----------



## Rowan Francis

i am a sad sad puppy , the boss just told me that him and i are heading out to Eastern Cape on Thursday !! seriously .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ok, I just realized I'm not going to make it. I have a training session that weekend


----------



## Silver

Looks great, thanks for coming up with the idea @Stroodlepuff

EDIT - i didnt see your post about the 21st happening there - anyway, I dont mind whatever you guys decide.

I am not really too familiar with the places on that side but here is one alternative suggestion
Outer Limits - not sure if that place is still going - on Cedar Road - near the Virgin Active and Spar.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok cool so seems everyone is happy with that 

Will be during the day aswell so I dont think the 21st would disturb us too much


----------



## Stroodlepuff

One more question guys, how does 14:30 sound to everyone? Would you like it earlier/later?


----------



## Tornalca

Stroodlepuff said:


> One more question guys, how does 14:30 sound to everyone? Would you like it earlier/later?



I am in, but will only be there after 3 with SunRam.

Until what time will it go on?


----------



## Silver

14h30 is fine for me


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Tornalca said:


> I am in, but will only be there after 3 with SunRam.
> 
> Until what time will it go on?



Until the last vaper decides to leave  that all depends on you guys, have no set finishing time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

time is good! getting a bit of a sun tan before leaving to frosty Germany

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver1 said:


> Looks great, thanks for coming up with the idea @Stroodlepuff
> 
> EDIT - i didnt see your post about the 21st happening there - anyway, I dont mind whatever you guys decide.
> 
> I am not really too familiar with the places on that side but here is one alternative suggestion
> Outer Limits - not sure if that place is still going - on Cedar Road - near the Virgin Active and Spar.




the 21st will be in the evening so it should not disturb us too much, I will have a look at Outer limits though aswell and confirm the venue tomorrow afternoon.

But the date is set as 01-04-2014 at 14:30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

Stroodlepuff said:


> One more question guys, how does 14:30 sound to everyone? Would you like it earlier/later?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I have asked a few venues and will advise on the different options once they have all confirmed


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Options are as follows:


Alibi - as stated earlier
Brazen Head in Leaping frog - they can give us the Wine Cellar (I think this is indoors, waiting for them to confirm)
hogshead Douglasdale - Closed off lounge area with outside and inside tables for our use
Rodizio - Leaping frog, Upstairs area - indoors
No response yet from Outer Limits and a few others but that is where we stand so far


----------



## devdev

Alibi sounds great. I have spent too many evenings at Outer Limits, and that place just seems like dodgevile to me. Alibi get my vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

i don't know any of those...as long as it is not indoors, locked away, its all good. can you imagine what the place looks like when all of us chase clouds?


----------



## Silver

I dont mind really - no real preferences from my side...
Thanks for going to all the effort @Stroodlepuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok guys details have been finalised:

01/02/2014 at 14:30
Venue: The Alibi
Shop 20, Waterford Shopping Centre, Corner Witkoppen & Nerine Drive, 2055 Johannesburg, Gauteng

Reason we chose the Alibi over the other venues is because it is the only one of the venues which was willing to give us an outside section.

Outer Limits never did get back to me and I didnt want to waste anytime to make sure we got a booking.

It is a cash bar, we will sort out platters on the day as snacks for everybody.

Once again vendors are welcome to bring products, we wont have a set table for vendors however you are welcome to bring products if anybody requests to see an item.


We are looking at bigger better venues for future events where vendors will be able to have their own tables etc and we will keep you guys updated when these come along but for the meantime we are not doing expos we are doing meetups for people to sit back relax and enjoy their vape and compare gear.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff. It sounds perfect. Thanks for all the organizing @Stroodlepuff . Appreciated!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

always a pleasure


----------



## Smokyg

yeah!! Go @Stroodlepuff !!  Michelle and I are super excited!! Im glad its the 1st, would have killed me if we had to wait 2 weeks for the meet! I want it to happen tomorrow! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

* Vendors you are welcome to invite your customers aswell - we have made the booking for 40 people but they said they would accommodate should there be more


----------



## Rowan Francis

Now I am really sad .. gonna miss this one too . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

Great, thanks @Stroodlepuff, will see you guys just after 15:00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Looking forward to the vape meet 2nd edition! Thx @Stroodlepuff for all the efforts to organize it!!! This is a winner.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Pleasure guys


----------



## Silver

Thanks so much 

- will be great fun to see all the vapers again and meet some new faces

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Our description of a Vape Meet used on the Vape King site for vendors who would like to invite customers:

What is a Vape Meet?

A vape meet is a meeting where we gather together almost like a social club but also one of support. We chat about hardware, liquids, mods, laws, life, family, and anything else that comes to mind. The topics of conversation surround vaping but nothing is off limits and everything is allowed. 

Who attends a vape meet?

Vapers from all walks of life attend our meets. We have white collar business men, leather bound bikers, attorneys, law enforcement and everyone in between. The www.ecigssa.co.za Vapers are a family where everyone is welcome at the table.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## JB1987

Can't wait! I'll be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Kids welcome at this venue?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Derick 

Yes they are, just double confirmed with them and their response was Kids are most certainly welcome  Maybe just bring their DS's with again to keep them entertained?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Guys

Can I ask a favor, if possible can all the people attending join the event on Facebook here will just help us to keep track of who is coming a bit easier, feel free to invite friends to the event aswell lets try make this one huge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Derick
> 
> Yes they are, just double confirmed with them and their response was Kids are most certainly welcome  Maybe just bring their DS's with again to keep them entertained?


So does that mean I can bring my PS vita too? 

Thanks Stroodle, you can count us (plus 2 kids) in , cya there!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

hahaha im sure you can


----------



## SVS1000

Coils are built, batteries are charged, 5 Pawns is breathing. Roll on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Not everyone is showing they will there on the Facebook page, then lets just double confirm here. I am basing it off who is on the facebook page. If you didnt join the facebook event please help me add your name here:

Gizmo
Stroodlepuff
TylerD
Alex
Alex GF
Tom
Derick
Melinda
JB1987
Marnus
Rhaine
DevDev
Tornalaca
Hotti
JB1987
Gizmo's Brother


----------



## devdev

Sorry, didn't do the FB thing, but yes, I will be there


----------



## Gizmo

Okay added.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

SVS is also coming by the looks of things 

Also Silver1

Tornalca

Sunram


----------



## Gizmo

I need double confirmation here if possible.


----------



## Tornalca

I am also bringing another Vaper along - Hotti


----------



## Gizmo

Updated.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

awesome  The more the merrier


----------



## JB1987

I'll be there


----------



## Smokyg

Gizmo said:


> I need double confirmation here if possible.


Double confirming for Myself (Alex) and Michelle


----------



## Gizmo

Updated.


----------



## Gizmo

Just to add my brother will also be going.


----------



## SunRam

Marnus and SunRam = Same person! We will see who pitches up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I'll be there (Silver1)

Sorry for not RSVP'ing on FB - 

Looking forward


----------



## JB1987

Thanks for the awesome Vape Meet guys! Was great getting to know everyone, picking up some great tips, tasting some fantastic juices and vaping on some MIND BLOWING setups  Already looking forward to the next one!


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

was fantastic  Thanks to all who attended  looking forward to the next one

Photos to follow soon courtesy of mr @Smokyg and his missus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

It was a really good one, Derick is sleeping, Angelique is sleeping, Kyle has been asleep now for a good hour already and I'm on my way to bed, had some really good juices (LOVE THE GAMBIT Stroodle) Thank you to Stroodle and Giz for all the organisation involved it was FANTASTIC!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

I also thoroughly enjoyed the Vape meet, thx for organizing it @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo !

Getting together with nice like minded people is adding to the hobby. Enjoyed a nice variation of unusual juices, thanks guys for bringing those along! I guess there will be loads of vape mail posts soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

Thanks so much guys! The vape meet was awesome!! 

It was cool meeting everyone! Already got my tiny dripper coiled and working!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SVS1000

What an awesome day. Got to try some Bobas Bounty, radiator fluid and snake juice and a whole host of vape elixir.
TylerD's dual 0.6 dripper with 5 Pawns Grandmaster was out of this world.
Thank you to everybody that was there it was a great day out and I learnt a lot. Thanks Silver for the bottle of RY4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick

We had a blast as well, seeing the vape clouds rising from the line of tables was truly a sight - looking forward to the day when we can book out a whole restaurant

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Awesome meet! I really enjoyed meeting everybody. I am busy doing a 911 clean on my Aqua. That Radiator fluid flava just don't want to go away.
Thanks @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo for organising the awesome venue and meet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

An amazing vape meet. The venue was super, we had a section all to ourselves. 

The vibe was fantastic. Was so great to meet all the new folk that werent at the first one. 

Big thanks to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for organising and to @Smokyg for taking photos. 

Thanks @TylerD for building me a coil and then teaching me to do one myself. And thanks to @Tom for figuring out the initial setup of my new mech mod. Without that i would have probably been lost for hours! 

Had my first high power vaping session on a mech mod with Kayfun clone and a good coil on my own juice that i know and like. About 8 or 10 puffs in a short space of time and it knocked me out. Literally. Was sweating from head to toe, felt nauseous and had to recline on the couch for about half an hour. All i can say is - WOW. @Gizmo, the kit definitely works, @Derick, those Efests definitely deliver and @TylerD, you are a coil boss! 

Long may our vaping antics grow and prosper....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca

Thanks for all the arrangements. Great to meet all of you. Still trying to calculate what the actual cost will be of this vape meet. Saw some toys I must have. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I vaped toooo much yesterday  My throat is really sore today - but with the selection of juices to try I couldnt help it  very interesting juices doing the rounds yesterday thanks to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tell us Capies more on what you do in practice, what works and what does not. All to prep for our first vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> An amazing vape meet. The venue was super, we had a section all to ourselves.
> 
> The vibe was fantastic. Was so great to meet all the new folk that werent at the first one.
> 
> Big thanks to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for organising and to @Smokyg for taking photos.
> 
> Thanks @TylerD for building me a coil and then teaching me to do one myself. And thanks to @Tom for figuring out the initial setup of my new mech mod. Without that i would have probably been lost for hours!
> 
> Had my first high power vaping session on a mech mod with Kayfun clone and a good coil on my own juice that i know and like. About 8 or 10 puffs in a short space of time and it knocked me out. Literally. Was sweating from head to toe, felt nauseous and had to recline on the couch for about half an hour. All i can say is - WOW. @Gizmo, the kit definitely works, @Derick, those Efests definitely deliver and @TylerD, you are a coil boss!
> 
> Long may our vaping antics grow and prosper....


Awesome Silver, you will have to lower the nic!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> Awesome Silver, you will have to lower the nic!!



Jip I'm down to the 6 to 9 mg range on the dripper and finding 18 to much on clearo's these days. Enjoy the new toys silver.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

Hey @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo , there are 116 photos from last night. Should I create a new thread for them or post them here or perhaps just put it on dropbox?


----------



## Tornalca

Smokyg said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo , there are 116 photos from last night. Should I create a new thread for them or post them here or perhaps just put it on dropbox?



Give us one or 2 as a preview so long  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Are all 116 are they all good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Jip I'm down to the 6 to 9 mg range on the dripper and finding 18 to much on clearo's these days. Enjoy the new toys silver.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Thanks Gazza. Was dripping 5Pawns 12mg Bowdens Mate today - in heaven. 
Treating my dripping sessions today as a treat. Only 3 times .... LOL
Probably will become an all day thing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver1 said:


> Thanks Gazza. Was dripping 5Pawns 12mg Bowdens Mate today - in heaven.
> Treating my dripping sessions today as a treat. Only 3 times .... LOL
> Probably will become an all day thing...


yeah, stepping down from 18mg to 12mg did the trick for me. I am quite happy with that atm


----------



## SunRam

Thanks @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for organizing the event. We had loads of fun, saw some cool gear and tried some tasty juices! Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Tornalca

Silver1 said:


> Thanks Gazza. Was dripping 5Pawns 12mg Bowdens Mate today - in heaven.
> Treating my dripping sessions today as a treat. Only 3 times .... LOL
> Probably will become an all day thing...



If you really want to make the dripping experience more pleasant get yourself a innokin ucan. Put it on your keys with your favorite juice. It dispenses to correct amount of juice into the dripper with one push. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Tornalca said:


> If you really want to make the dripping experience more pleasant get yourself a innokin ucan. Put it on your keys with your favorite juice. It dispenses to correct amount of juice into the dripper with one push.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


and looks even more sophisticated

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Tornalca said:


> If you really want to make the dripping experience more pleasant get yourself a innokin ucan. Put it on your keys with your favorite juice. It dispenses to correct amount of juice into the dripper with one push.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Wow, was wondering what that ucan was for. I saw it a while ago on the eciggies website and thought to myself, nah, why would i need that . Now i see.... Thanks @Tornalca - however i dont see myself dripping in the car or when i go out at this stage.


----------



## Tornalca

Silver1 said:


> Wow, was wondering what that ucan was for. I saw it a while ago on the eciggies website and thought to myself, nah, why would i need that . Now i see.... Thanks @Tornalca - however i dont see myself dripping in the car or when i go out at this stage.



Still a cool addition for dripping. I agree "Don't drip and drive. Vape alive"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

